# Big Long Bar



## Mitt (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello All!
I just bought a Monster long bar. Problem is I know nothing about it. It is a : Windsor F20X 36 40 50SN, with a Speed Tip SRA-222-A11, 3/8 pitch.
Does anyone know any thing about this bar? Chain width? Chain length? Saw type?
Thanks in advance!
Mitt


----------



## BobL (Sep 8, 2010)

Mitt said:


> Hello All!
> I just bought a Monster long bar. Problem is I know nothing about it. It is a : Windsor F20X 36 40 50SN, with a Speed Tip SRA-222-A11, 3/8 pitch.
> Does anyone know any thing about this bar? Chain width? Chain length? Saw type?
> Thanks in advance!
> Mitt



Why did you buy something you know nothing about?

Based on Windsors numbering system it is a 36" long, 050 gauge, I could be wrong but it's hardly a monster. Good for running lopro 3/8 chain.


----------



## mtngun (Sep 8, 2010)

Monster, eh ? Around here, it would have to be at least 72" to get more than a passing glance. 

I can't find that exact part number on the Windsor web site, so I'm guessing it is a discontinued model, but here's something similar: 364063STA refers to a 36" 0.063" gage speed tip. Putting two and two together, I'd guess your bar is a 36" 0.050" gage. 

The "40" may refer to a bar mount pattern, which is Windsor's code for the D025 bar mount. 

Does that sound right ?

Not sure what the F20X refers to ?


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 8, 2010)

BobL said:


> but it's hardly a monster. Good for running lopro 3/8 chain.



it is if mounted on a wild thang! Bob you have no imagination!


----------



## BobL (Sep 8, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> it is if mounted on a wild thang! Bob you have no imagination!



Now now, we don't even mention those wanna be saws in this forum


----------



## john taliaferro (Sep 8, 2010)

Durn ya got me all excited ,been looking for 60" for a 88 . have you priced a new one cannon wants something like 412 dollars. where is the best place to look , we need our own swap stiky collom


----------



## RPM (Sep 8, 2010)

36" is monster enough compared to anything worth milling in the Yukon ... think Black spruce and spindly Jack pine


----------



## mtngun (Sep 8, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> Durn ya got me all excited ,been looking for 60" for a 88 . have you priced a new one cannon wants something like 412 dollars. where is the best place to look , we need our own swap stiky collom


$390 at Baileys

The Bailey's WP bars are re-badged Cannon. 

Once in a blue moon you find a used or closeout bar on the bay for a good price, otherwise, it's hard to beat Baileys.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 9, 2010)

yea 36 in go for felling but in the milling world pretty small.


----------



## BobL (Sep 10, 2010)

Long bars must be about the only thing we can get cheaper CS wise in OZ.
A 60" genuine GB replaceable roller nose currently costs US$320.
Shipping would be a killer though.

My never used 60" stihl bar cost me $150 as part of a combined deal.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 11, 2010)

60" cannon at madsens is $370.


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Sep 11, 2010)

+1 for madsens and big bars


----------



## john taliaferro (Sep 11, 2010)

craft show today we did good at last year. Mike and barely made lunch money . got a norther tommrow hope its better . we been so busy getting ready for the shows i got us a granberg two weeks ago mounted up a 460 and haven't had time to play . next week therpy iam sick of people , and bratey kids.


----------



## Mitt (Oct 1, 2010)

*saw for the bar*

so which stihl saws use the stihl D025 mount?
Thanks for all your imput on this!
Oh yeah. almost forgot to say I bought this bar for $10. What ripping chain do you recommend?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 1, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> it is if mounted on a wild thang! Bob you have no imagination!



thats a big bar on that:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 1, 2010)

heres the biggest bar i run on my 084


----------



## mtngun (Oct 1, 2010)

Mitt said:


> so which stihl saws use the stihl D025 mount?


D025 fits most of the Stihl pro saws up to the 660, but not the 100+cc saws.

Most of us use Woodland Pro ripping chain or something similar.


----------



## john taliaferro (Oct 1, 2010)

tomtrees ya got a helper handle on it do you mill with it ?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 2, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> tomtrees ya got a helper handle on it do you mill with it ?



no


----------



## DaltonPaull (Oct 2, 2010)

I just ordered a 66" double-ender today, custom made locally form Chain Bar Repair for $250. Seams better than most of the prices mentioned here. I'll post pictures when I get it.


----------

